# ما هو النيش ؟



## ABOTARBO (15 فبراير 2010)

*ما هو النيش ؟
 النيش ده عبارة عن دولاب يحوى 2 ضرفه او اربع ضرف 
 
 وجه النيش من الزجاج والجانبين ايضا زجاج الظهر من الخشب 
 
 يوضع بداخله طقم الصيني واطقم الشاي والقهوة والكاسات ....وهكذا
 
 


 
 


 
 
 اشكال النيش :_ 
 موديلات كلاسيك  / موديلات مودرن 
 هنتعرف على كل شكل منهم بالتفصيل 
 تابعونا*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 فبراير 2010)

*موديلات النيش الكلاسيك :- 

السفرة الكلاسيك بتكون بحجم كبير تحتاج مساحة كبيرة لضخامة القطع الخاصة بها 
ونيش السفرة الكلاسيك بيكون 4 درف 





2 من الدرف بحجم كبير 





نيش السفرة المودرن 
فى السفرة المودرن النيش يكون بحجم صغير








والكثير من السفرة المودرن لا تحتوى على نيش بل تحتوى على ارفف تقوم بنفس الغرض لانها صممت للمساحات الصغيرة 




ممكن نيش صغير 








احدث حاجة فى السفرة المودرن النيش الكامل للمساحات الكبيرة 



نبدء تنظيم النيش مع بعض*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 فبراير 2010)

*عند ترتيب النيش نحتاج الاتى 

مفارش النيش 

مفارش صغيرة توضع عليها الاشياء اشكالها عديدة منها الكروشية
و القماش المطرز 
والأورجنزةالمطرزالموضة) 

و السرمة:- 
يجب الا تكون ناعمة فتسقط الاشياء 
يمنع المفارش الحرير والستان 

يجب ان يكون لون المفارش يناسب لوم النيش 

ظبطى عدد المفارش على عدد الارفف لو الرف عريض ضعى 3مفارش وعلي حسب كمان حجم المفرش 






يتبع*​


----------



## ميرنا (15 فبراير 2010)

يلهوى النيش دا بامانة بامانة قدام ربنا ملى لازمة بيشيل حاجات مش بنستعملها بس عشان الناس تشوف انى العروسة جيبا وحسرتاه على اللى جبته بعبط يعنى بس شكل النيش دا عسول اوى


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 فبراير 2010)

اهم شىء يوضع فى النيش طقم الصينى 

طقم الصينى كلما زاد عدد قطعه 
يعتبر البولندي والأيطالي هما افضل أنواع الصيني لكن سعرهما عالي جدا 

طقم الصيني يمكن أن يكون أبيض تماما أو منقوش فضي أو ذهبي يجب الاحتراس ان ينقش الصينى بالذهب او الفضة هذا حرام فى الاسلام 

كلما خف وزن الصيني . 
أختاري طاقمك بعناية وأحرصي على ان يكون رقيق وناعم يعبرعن ذوقك لأنه أول شىء يلفت الانتباه داخل النيش

مثال كهذا 



​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 فبراير 2010)

ثالثا : المكونات التفصيلية للنيش

*الكاسات :- *

أحرصي على أقتناء ولو طقم كاسات  غالي الثمن للعزائم .
إذا كان بأمكنك شراء عدد كبير من الكاسات فأختاري طقمين متشابهين لأستخدامهما في حالة وجود أكثر من6 أشخاص .

هناك ألوان للكاسات فمنها المذهب وهو أساسي ومنها المنقوش باللون الأبيض والملون بالأحمر والأسود والأزرق وغيرها من الألوان (وهي الموضة الآن)ومنها السادة تماما.

يمكنك شراء طاقم من كل نوع ولا تكثري من المذهب إذا كان طقم الصيني مذهب لكن نوعي في الألوان.
بالتالى هتشترى طقم واحد غالى 
يمكن شراء ثلاث انواع مختلفة لوضعهم داخل النيش 
ويمكن لك شراء طقمين للمطبخ والعزومات

اليكم تشكيلة رائعة من الكاسات 






























يتبع​ 


​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 فبراير 2010)

*طقم الشربات: *​
*واحد على الأقل شفشق وكوبياته *​
*

*​ 
 *صواني التقديم:*​ 
 *هناك عدة موديلات لصواني التقديم وكذلك عدة خامات فمنها:الزجاجي (سهل الكسر وغيرعملي) والنحاسي (يحتاج لعناية فائقة حتى لا يتجرح )*​ 
 *والأستلس (عملي وقيم)*​ 
 *والألومنيوم(ارخص نوع وعادة للمطبخ وليس للنيش) *​ 
 *اختاريهاخفيفة لأنك ستحملين عليها كاسات وخلافه فيجب أن يكون وزنها خفيف لمصلحتك.جربي الأمساك باليد قبل الشراء *​
*اختاري النوع المناسب لك ماديا *​
*

*​ 
 *

*​ 
 *

*​ 
 *

*​ 
 *

*​ 
 *شنطة الملاعق: أفخرها الألماني ثم الفرنسي والأيطالي *​ 
 *الأستلس النقي هو الخامةالجيدة التي لا تؤدي لأي أعراض جانبية ولا تفقد لمعانها بمرور الزمن. *​
* 

*​​
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 فبراير 2010)

*هناك اطقم فرعية من الممكن شرائها كلها او بعضها أو عدم شرائها حسب الأمكانيات المادية وحجم النيش:

طقم أركوبال











طقم شاي وطقم قهوة 



















*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 فبراير 2010)

طقم الخشاف 
​ 




 




 طقم الجاتوه

 


 طقم الجيلى 
 





 اكواب للمياه
 



 




 



 كاسات للعصير
 

​ 



​
*  *


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 فبراير 2010)

*ترتيب مختلفة للنيش                                          
احيانا النيش ياتى بقطعتين قطعة كبيرة 
الرف الاول الصغيرة : طقم الاركوبال 

الرف الثانى : طقم الصينى

الرف الثالث : طقم البيركس


ونضع فوق النيش على الرف 

 تحف كريستال  















وشمعدان







يتبع* 
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 فبراير 2010)

*النيش الثان**ى الصغير

هو عبارة عن تلات ارفف * *
الرف الاول: نضع فيه الكاسات 












الرف الثانى : نضع فيه اكواب للمياه و طقم الشاى







ونضع 2 طقم شربات واحد بكاسات 







والثانى باكواب 



ونضع طقم للمياه 




الرف الثالث : نضع فيه طقم الجاتوه وطقم قهوة












مع بعض الاكسسورات صبح شكل النيش تحفة 
امثلة لبعض الصور







* ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 فبراير 2010)

​ *اكسسورات لتزين النيش 











































*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 فبراير 2010)

*بتمنى يعجبكم.....ودة طبعآآآآآآآآآ منقول
*​


----------

